# Same minitauro 60



## Gonzo45 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi does anyone know if you can adjust the hydraulic flow of a same minitauro 60 have mounted a hydraulic winch to it but not getting much rpm out of it


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Gonzo45, welcome to the forum.

Most tractors have a flow control valve that you can adjust (rotate) from "fast" to "slow". I feel sure that your tractor has an adjustment somewhere. Find it.


----------



## Firefight100 (Jun 16, 2021)

your tractor only has a 4.8gpm flow. I suspect that is not enough to spin that winch up to speed.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Firefight100 said:


> your tractor only has a 4.8gpm flow. I suspect that is not enough to spin that winch up to speed.



Not according to tractor data.....Looks like 10.8gpm 



Same Minitauro 60 Tractor Specifications



There should be a flow control adjustment somewhere on the tractor I would think.....


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I found a manual for this tractor but it is going to require some translation to be able to read it.......LOL



https://tractormanualz.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/Same-Sirenetta-Delfino-Minitauro-Corsaro-Leopard-Falcon-Aurora-Saturno-Panther-Tiger-Buffalo-Service-Manual.pdf


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

On my M9's the flow control valve is in the remote outlet stack for the top set of remotes. I use it to throttle my grain leg hydraulic auger motor.


----------



## Gonzo45 (Oct 25, 2021)

Yea I presume there must be a adjustment valve some where we just don't know where


----------

